# 3000 wet and dry stockists



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell me who stocks meguiars or 3m 3000 wet or dry sheets.

Proving to be very difficult to hold of.


----------



## eezeh (Oct 9, 2017)

Amazon sell them. 
You could try a micromesh kit.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

No lick on Amazon. Earliest date for 3m is 3 weeks time and meguiars pack of 25 from a seller is around 60 quid.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

How about this German made paper from Elite Car Care?

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/elite-wet-or-dry-finishing-abrasive-papers-3000-grade-3-pack/

Alan W


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Not 3M or Meguiars but equivalent quality:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...g/starcke-mixed-grit-sandpaper/prod_1600.html

Select the grade you want from the drop down menu.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Used this in the past. The best price was here too if I remember. 
http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acatalog/Abrasive_Strips__sheets_and_discs.html


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

LaugarShabz said:


> Used this in the past. The best price was here too if I remember.
> http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acatalog/Abrasive_Strips__sheets_and_discs.html


Brilliant supplier, quality items and range. Shipping is good and rapid also.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Itstony said:


> Brilliant supplier, quality items and range. Shipping is good and rapid also.:thumb:


5000 grit wet&dry perfect :thumb:


----------

